# which is better?



## Donald

Im looking at two options of my next handgun. cz 75. or jericho 941?


----------



## Holly

I would vote, but they look the same... and that would be my only basis.


----------



## berettabone

You forgot neither....


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Go with the CZ,,,*

For one thing I think the Jericho has been discontinued,,,
Parts and accessories might be difficult to find,,,
You won't have that problem with a CZ-75B.

The Jericho was inspired by the CZ-75B,,,
Why not get the inspiration instead of the knock-off.

Man, I'm not ragging on the Jericho one bit,,,
I have a friend who owns one and it's a very nice handgun,,,
But the reality of the situation is that the CZ-75B is a more proven gun.

In a way it's becoming like the Colt 1911,,,
It's such a fine design that it keeps getting copied.

Unless you have a specific reason for wanting a Jericho,,,
The CZ-75B is the wiser choice between the two.

Aarond

.


----------



## Donald

I didnt forget neither lol, I really like the design of these but I havent heard anything better over the other.


----------



## barstoolguru

both are trash


----------



## dondavis3

CZ 75's are excellent guns.

I own a CZ 75 B Compact










And a CZ 85 Combat










and a CZ p07 Duty










All three are dead on accurate.

:smt1099


----------



## 21guns

CZs are EXCELLENT guns. I have a CZ-82 Makarov and a CZ-50 Walther type 32. The 82 has never jammed or stovepiped or FTF once. It is fun to shoot. Maks can kick, but the recoil on the 82 is not bad, and the gun is accurate as well as reliable. I just got the 50 and look forward to firing it soon. CZs are a bargain. And the older (C&R) ones are the biggest bargains of all.


----------



## SigP229R

I voted CZ simply because I have never heard of Jericho and I have heard lots of good things about the CZS.


----------



## skullfr

The cz is an excellent weapon.I own a 82 and it may not be pretty but that aint the function I paid for.I like the former communist manufacturing philosophy of reliability and function.I like the 82 because the simplicity of it and high mag count.The 9x18 is an excellent round.It is considerebly cheaper also as I paid 150 for it.J&G Sales sells it for 229.95 and can get 500 rounds of ammo JHP for 119.95.Just stay away from wolf and Tula ammo.


----------



## spanish073187

Voted for the Jericho. Not to say I wouldn't be happy with the CZ, just personally like the look of the Jericho a little better. I love my 941 steel compact. Reliable, Accurate, and a pretty good looking pistol in my opinion. Really wish Magnum Research would have kept the Jericho name rather than labeling it the Baby Desert Eagle when they took over the importation though.


----------



## spanish073187




----------



## clance

Hey donald, if it were me I would go with the CZ due to the availability of aftermarket parts. While the Jericho has the S&W style safety you can get the CZ with a decock. If you want a full size all metal then it would be the CZ75 DB, Polymer Phantom. The compacts would be either the P0-1, P0-6 or the PCR all these have alloy frames. The P0-7 Duty is the compact version of polymer side of the line.

If you're like me I wanted something different that was light, with a compact grip but with a full-size slide/barrel.



















The mating of the CZ75 B upper assembly to the PCR frame gave me a pistol that was the same sized and feel of my much beloved Browning High Power but with all the modern convinences.


----------



## Easy_CZ

CZ makes some of the finest handguns in the world. They exhibit some of the finest ergonomics this side if a 1911. Beautifully balanced, rugged, sweet trigger, great sights. What's not to love?

Comparing the CZ-75B to a Jericho is blasphemous! Not even in the same ballpark. CZ and Beretta? Sure. CZ and Sig? You betcha. CZ and Jericho? No freaking way.

YMMV.

Easy CZ


----------



## Shipwreck

I've never cared for CZs. I just don't like the way they look.

Now, the Jericho looks much better. It is essentially the same gun, but I like the visual modifications.

I have come so close to buying one many times. Only think stopping me is the lack of rubber grip panels. You can only get the hogue panels that wrap around with the finger grooves.


----------



## recoilguy

CZ's are among the best looking hand guns made in my opinion they are the clear choice here.










Well will you?

RCG


----------



## dondavis3

@ recoilguy 

I agree -

And they are excellent shooters too.

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## clance

Shipwreck said:


> I've never cared for CZs. I just don't like the way they look.
> 
> Now, the Jericho looks much better. It is essentially the same gun, but I like the visual modifications.
> 
> I have come so close to buying one many times. Only think stopping me is the lack of rubber grip panels. You can only get the hogue panels that wrap around with the finger grooves.


It's the same design with a few cosmetic differences between the two. :smt075

I've held a Jericho some years back and it was worst of a boat anchor then the all steel CZ ever though of being. The pistol weight in comparison was a good half a pound heavier and the accessories were/are non-existent. While I can understand wanting to be proud of your pistol. The only place for a "Pretty" gun is at a BBQ or some sporting event you're competing in, that way even if you lose you still got bragging rights! :supz:

As for your rubber grip dilemma. If you really want rubber grips, you could always take a exacto knife, metal ruler and *"carefully"* cut the panels removing the wrap-around and finger grooves. Use to do that all the time when I bought a new pistol that I wanted rubber grips on. That is before someone pointed out to me that rubber grips grab my clothes signaturing that I had a conceal pistol. That is why I only carry with polymer/nylon or wood grips.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, the standard CZ75 is just ugly to me. I have never liked the way the gun looks (hate the Armalite copy too) The railed CZs do look better.

However, I love the way the end of the slide is shaped on a Jericho.

As for the grips - Hogue will specially make Beretta Vertec grips by cutting and working on normal Beretta grips... 

It occurred to me this morning that I might be able to call Hogue and see if they could do this for the Baby Eagle. They charge like $50 to do the Vertec grips... So, I assume it would be around that cost to do the wrap arounds... 

I've had suggestions of spray on rubber texture and what not - but something like that will flake off.

I love my Berettas... And, I'm taking a break from non stop gun buying. But one day down the line, I may check into that to see if Hogue will do that. If I did it, it would look terrible...

Years ago, someone on the Beretta Forum was changing regular Hogue grips into Vertec grips. I remember him saying he used surgical scissors, and froze the grips in between working on them (to make it easier to work on). I don't wanna try to mess with all that...


----------

